# I-10 through Texas



## Mike Mills (Aug 1, 2015)

The wife, daughter, and grandson are about to embark on a trip to see my brother in El Paso and will be taking I-10.
The only things they know for now are the Alamo, the space museum in Houston, and Carlsbad caverns.
Ole is six so any suggestions for short stops along the way that a kid may enjoy.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2015)

There's too much stuff to list -some that come to mind not in any order are Battleship Texas, Fort Stockton, Indian Cliffs, Cattleman's Steakhouse (just try to eat all that food). I can tell you that the Riverwalk in SA is just a nasty creek IMO it does nothing for me at all - never have understood the attraction to that piss hole.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> There's too much stuff to list -some that come to mind not in any order are Battleship Texas, Fort Stockton, Indian Cliffs, Cattleman's Steakhouse (just try to eat all that food). I can tell you that the Riverwalk in SA is just a nasty creek IMO it does nothing for me at all - never have understood the attraction to that piss hole.



Thanks,
Battleship Texas looks really good. Is Fort Stockton may be a possibility. Thanks for the warning on Riverwalk, it was on her list along with the Alamo.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2015)

Mike Mills said:


> Thanks,
> Battleship Texas looks really good. Is Fort Stockton may be a possibility. Thanks for the warning on Riverwalk, it was on her list along with the Alamo.



She might like it a lot of people do, but personally there is no draw for me. Just a bunch of so-so restaurants on a dirty creek. It's all lit up at night so maybe that's the draw for some.


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2015)

The Riverwalk is pretty to see at night. The bars are pretty cool, the restaurants not so much. The Tower is pretty cool, incredible view from there. I could spend all day at the Alamo, but I'm a bit of a Texas freak. Tony


----------



## TurnTex (Aug 2, 2015)

If you want to make a small detour and need a place to stay, I can put you up at the family lake house in New Braunfels. You would have it to yourself. It would only be 40 minutes to the Alamo and 20 minutes from I-10.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 3, 2015)

TurnTex said:


> If you want to make a small detour and need a place to stay, I can put you up at the family lake house in New Braunfels. You would have it to yourself. It would only be 40 minutes to the Alamo and 20 minutes from I-10.


If you take Curtis up on his amazing offer there's the Natural Bridge Wildlife Ranch to check out nearby


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 3, 2015)

Are you planning to make any wood stops along the way? Chuck


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 4, 2015)

TurnTex said:


> If you want to make a small detour and need a place to stay, I can put you up at the family lake house in New Braunfels. You would have it to yourself. It would only be 40 minutes to the Alamo and 20 minutes from I-10.



That is mighty gracious of you Curtis. Thank you for the offer. I'm not sure of their exact schedule but my daughter has already made reservations I believe. 
New Braunfels rings a big bell. I bet there is a company there that you can order wurst and other fine products from. 



Wildthings said:


> If you take Curtis up on his amazing offer there's the Natural Bridge Wildlife Ranch to check out nearby



Thanks for the info. I just sent the link to my daughter; I know my gson would like it.



Nature Man said:


> Are you planning to make any wood stops along the way? Chuck



If I were going I would. It's just my wife, daughter, gson, and another teacher from my daughters school. I could ask my wife but if all three pack the way she does they will need a little U-Haul just for the shoes. I don't understand.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 4, 2015)

_"Honey can you swing through El Paso please . . . a WB member out there is gifting us some pen blanks!" _

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 4, 2015)

Kevin said:


> _"Honey can you swing through El Paso please . . . a WB member out there is gifting us some pen blanks!" _



Actually, El Paso is the destination. I have a brother there that we haven's seen in over two years. 
BTW, where are/what are the Indian Cliffs you mentioned earlier?
They will do Carlsbad and maybe the Alamogordo Space Museum from El Paso. Looks like half day excursions.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 4, 2015)

That's funny I forgot their destination was El Paso. Indian Cliffs is the name of the ranch that the famous Cattleman's Steakhouse is on. They can arrange a tour right at the restaurant.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 21, 2015)

Mike how was their trip?


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 21, 2015)

Seems they had a real good time. Thanks to everyone for the info and tips.
The ship is the USS Alabama in Mobile.

My brother (who they went to see) was under the weather quite a bit but he's almost to be back up to speed now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 21, 2015)

Now that looks like some great memories made!!


----------

